

Kevin Rose's new startup/tech podcast to go live tomorrow at 10am - kacy
http://twitter.com/#!/kevinrose/status/21618759340916736

======
spitfire
How is a podcast a startup?

When everything is a <thing>, then nothing is a <thing>.

~~~
techietim
I think it's suppose to say that the podcast will be about startups and tech.

